# TVP Question, Need Research Help



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

Someone had asked and I couldnï¿½t find the answer to how much SOLUBLE fiber was in TVP, Textured Vegetable Protein (soy meat substitute). All I could find was that it was 70% protein and the rest fiber. Even then there were discrepancies among web sites with that figure. Anyone know or know where to find out? Would greatly appreciate it!! A big, big thank you. (I posted this on the main message board as well. It seems to get more responses for even food related questions.)


----------

